# Last day of the early canada goose season



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Well my buddies and I finshed the 2002 early season with bang, we limited out in 70 min, plus we shot a goose with a band I could not believe it,, these are a litte late but what the hell I thought you guys might like seein them.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Damn I wish I could have been there!! Had to scout for opener otherwise I would have been there with you!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice work GB! Did you get any info when you called in the band?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

My buddy hasnt called it in yet, I keep telling him to


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

That bird was banded in Iowa of July 27 2001,


----------

